# First ABT's



## boxkiller (Jul 30, 2019)

Did my first ABT's this weekend and will be making them again. They were a big hit everyone wants to know the next time I am making them. 

Used cream cheese, cheddar, and rub mix, little smokies and bacon. MES40 230 for 3hrs.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice and they are easy and very good.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 30, 2019)

Those look great man! I like the lil smokies in there never thought of that. Points for sure


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 30, 2019)

I might need to try them with the smokies.  I usually cook us sausage and mix it with the cream cheese but it really is rich and maybe the small hotdogs tames that richness


----------



## sandyut (Jul 30, 2019)

looks delicious!  good job!


----------



## radioguy (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks great!  Try some blue cheese instead of cheddar.

RG


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 30, 2019)

They look DELICIOUS!!! Nice job!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2019)

Terrific looking ABTs. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## drdon (Jul 30, 2019)

May I have 6 to go please?

Looks good. Very good.


----------



## boxkiller (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for the support and good ideas. I can't wait to try them out.


----------

